# Underbody protection



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i plan to remove the plastic arch liners and coat behind with some kind of protection. I know waxoyl was the weapon of choice but times move on ...

Also, I need a good sill protector... Some kind of stone guard but one that can be applied without a spray gun. Any recommendations ?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Both my Transit and my Disco are waxoyled. It is still widely used, you can buy it clear if you don't want black.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I recently coated the whole underneath of my car with Dynax Bilt Humber clear anti corrosion wax and it looks like it's done a good job, it should last a good two years before a recoat is needed.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I guess you have to be careful with the power washer ??


----------



## fatjapp (May 2, 2009)

Just make sure everything is dry before applying, or you can just trap the water in.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

enc said:


> I guess you have to be careful with the power washer ??


No, not at all, it just repels water like no ones business.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I must have a look at this, I have a karcher underbody cleaner and am looking to do use it but instead of the karcher protection spray get under the car and apply something better.


----------

